# Starting to make candles-Betterbee sale



## Dick Allen (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi David:
Let me know how your votives turn out. I'm still trying to fnd the right type and size of wick.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi Dick
I almost always use Betterbees' pre-tabbed and primed wicks, they work great and are a fine time saver, as are their tealite wicks.
Sheri


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Sheri do they stand up in the mold without support?

What is a good mold to use?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

For the tealites I just glue them to the bottom of the tealite cups and adjust the tops if needed to center once the wax sets up a little, but with votives I usually use wick pins then insert the wicks after they are set up. This is the easiest way, using a mold. If you wanted to pour directly into your votive glass, you can adjust them once the wax gets a little stiffer or use paper clips on top to keep them straight. You will have to glue the tab down to the bottom, use a glue gun or little glue dots, or press it into place before the wax sets. If you are asking if they stand up while burning, the answer is yes, the tab keeps them stable. I use several different votive molds and the wicks seem to work with most. If a glass is used they will stay straight and burn the entire reservoir of wax.
Sheri


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks Sheri, OK I was wondering if you put the wick in the mold and it stands up while you pour the wax, or how you do it


----------

